# My gift to TGS members!



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Everyone here has been so awesome I wanted to offer send a goat halter to anyone who wants one. I hand tie them to your measurements. All you pay is actual shipping which should only be $3-$4. Here are some pictures of my twine prototype. The final product is much more refined and is made out of a poly/cotton rope.













For sizing I need the length from in front of the eye to the base if the ear (red line) and the circumference of the nose (blue line).








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is very nice of you!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

How nice! I would love to see pictures of the final product. Are there color choices?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Naunnie said:


> How nice! I would love to see pictures of the final product. Are there color choices?


I'm on my way to Walmart to get the rope. Hopefully they have some cool colors. I'll post pics of the final product and colors in a bit.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Your goat takes wattles seriously!!! Love it!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey that's pretty cool...and what a nice offer! Thank you!

Do you have any experience making horse rope halters?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Your goat takes wattles seriously!!! Love it!


Yes he's certainly an overachiever with wattles AND wattle cysts!!


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

KW Farms said:


> Hey that's pretty cool...and what a nice offer! Thank you!
> 
> Do you have any experience making horse rope halters?


Yep! I've made hundreds! I even invented a riding halter with rein loops on either side of the jaw. I break all my colts in it.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok so here are the color choices. The orange / reflective will only work for the little guys (I'd say 50 lbs or less).








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Sweet! This is something we can work with. I will get measurements tomorrow. I'll be in touch.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's the final product. This is a teeny tiny one for my 5 month olds that weigh "maybe" 40 lbs. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Super cool!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you still have these availible?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

ilovegoats said:


> Do you still have these availible?


Yes!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been scouring the Internet for a few years for these halters made for goats and calves! Have one and it's the best! I'll get measurements! So cool you can do this!


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

DoubleR said:


> I have been scouring the Internet for a few years for these halters made for goats and calves! Have one and it's the best! I'll get measurements! So cool you can do this!


Awesome I'm so happy to help. I can make these in 5 minutes!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

How much do you sell them for?


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hawaiihorsegirl what type of goat do you have??


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

nannysrus said:


> How much do you sell them for?
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


Nothing! I'll make you one for free. I just calculated the shipping today and it was $1.19 so ill cover that too. I just need the measurements and color choice.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> Hawaiihorsegirl what type of goat do you have??
> 
> ❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


Not sure exactly, they are from a feral herd here on the island. They're not real big.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice work!! and very generous of you!!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

They are cute!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

I would very much like one - I will get the measurements today - Thank you for your kind offer-


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

These are awesome! How come the orange is only good for small goats?  that s my favorite color!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> These are awesome! How come the orange is only good for small goats?  that s my


It's a really thin rope. It would probably work on a larger goat for leading but I wouldn't tie in is due to strength and the fact that the thinner rope is harsher if they fight it.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Your goat is really cute by the way! U should sell these! U can make some $$! I need 4 or 5 lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Your goat is really cute by the way! U should sell these! U can make some $$! I need 4 or 5 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Lol thanks! I will make them for you. All you pay is shipping! Truthfully it doesn't feel right to charge enough for them to make it worth while on a commercial scale. Besides I have a "real job" lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol awesome! When I get a chance I will take measurements! Thanx!  I will pm u when I get the, measured 


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HawaiiHorseGirl said:


> Lol thanks! I will make them for you. All you pay is shipping! Truthfully it doesn't feel right to charge enough for them to make it worth while on a commercial scale. Besides I have a "real job" lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


You don't have to charge enough to make it a commercial operation but you should at least get what you pay for the materials. Seriously....


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey you are so good at that, I bet you could make dog harnesses!!!! Great Job!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

are these still available?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry I never sent my measurements.. I have had so much to deal with lately..


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Sorry I never sent my measurements.. I have had so much to deal with lately..


No worries. They'll be available when you do!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

I can get my measurements today!!! could i get 2 for my 2 goats or just 1? You are so kind to be doing this!!!!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

You could always put the steps on here and then we could make them ourselves all I need to know is how to tie them on the goat I've got the design down but I'm thinking about using a buckle for the "poll"


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

BeanTobias97 said:


> I can get my measurements today!!! could i get 2 for my 2 goats or just 1? You are so kind to be doing this!!!!


Yes I'd be happy to make 2 for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

kc8lsk said:


> You could always put the steps on here and then we could make them ourselves all I need to know is how to tie them on the goat I've got the design down but I'm thinking about using a buckle for the "poll"


It's the same steps and making horse ones only with smaller measurements. There's a lot of instructions online.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BeanTobias97 (May 19, 2014)

wow your awesome!!!!! where do i send the shipping money to?


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

BeanTobias97 said:


> wow your awesome!!!!! where do i send the shipping money to?


Once I make them and calculate postage you an send it via PayPal if that works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Are you still offering the halters? If so, I'd like to order one


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

Esther88 said:


> Are you still offering the halters? If so, I'd like to order one


Yep sure am.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

HawaiiHorseGirl said:


> Yep sure am.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Awesome I will PM you the measurements on Friday. How do I pay? Do you accept paypal?


----------

